
Fit: a variable font that makes text fit - djrrb
https://djr.com/fit/
======
brudgers
Very cool. I would love to hear the story about it's development,

If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
djrrb
Thank you! I should work on a blog post about its development.

Sorry to be a HN newb...does it make sense to repost it with "Show HN" at the
beginning of the title? Or just something to consider for next time?

------
anilgulecha
Wow.. the font has impact! May not be the most readable, but has a lot of
character. Perfect for a message like "STOP" or "DONT"

------
PaulHoule
Ouch! Not readable at all, no cookie for you.

~~~
djrrb
Yeah, readability wasn’t a high priority on this font. Since it is designed
for high impact, large sizes and small amounts of text, for only small text at
very large sizes, I hope that it will not be judged using the same criteria as
a text font.

If you reconsider, my favorite is cranberry white chocolate chip! ;-)

